# I am writing an article about being ripped off



## johnmeag (1 Sep 2008)

Hello,

My name is John Meagher, a journalist with the Irish Independent. I am jumping on the Eddie Hobbs bandwagon somewhat by writing about Ireland: Rip-Off Republic and why many of us are unwilling to pay through the nose anymore. 

I'm trying to find case studies - people who've had enough of paying through extortionate prices for just about everything and have made simple changes that have resulted in more money in their pockets.

Does that sound like you? Have you changed bank/mortgage company recently? Have you switched from certain national supermarkets to cheaper continental alternativesi? Have you deliberately avoided certain restaurants because you feel you can get better value elsewhere?

If any of these scenarios are true or if there are other examples about ways in which you have made beneficial changes to your finances, I would be very grateful if you would get in touch with me.

Can you email me at jmeagher@independent.ie or phone me on 01-7055618.

Thank you,

John Meagher.


----------



## lou2 (1 Sep 2008)

*Re: Irish Independent article*

There was a great letter in the Indo (on Sat I think) from someone who did all of the things you mentioned above. It got me thinking about cutting my cloth a bit as well!


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (1 Sep 2008)

Try starting in the paper you work for ! or would that be to bold a journalistic leap ? Have you ever tried to place an add in your paper ? I have and its ridiculously expensive. The cover price of your paper is ridiculous . I pick up a free copy every morning of either Herald AM OR METRO and get everything if not more than in the INDO.(I know the connection ). So my advice to people would be ditch buying the INDO. every day and take your free paper in the morning and save yourself circa 600 euro a year . A nice week in the sun. I will email my proposal to you but will u have the journalistic courage  to print it ??


----------



## BlueSpud (1 Sep 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had a great laugh at this, and I know you are serious.


----------



## ubiquitous (1 Sep 2008)

Page 1 today...




> Irish Independent
> 
> IRELAND'S BEST-SELLING DAILY NEWSPAPER
> www.independent.ie
> ...



'Nuff said


----------



## Furze (1 Sep 2008)

If 0.75 Sterling in North, then ROI price should be circa  0.93 Euro ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Sep 2008)

what is the gap in The Irish Times price? 

I think that there is a big differential in VAT which makes papers more expensive down South.

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (1 Sep 2008)

Brendan said:


> ...
> I think that there is a big differential in VAT which makes papers more expensive down South...


The Examiner and The Kerryman are even dearer? I'm astonished.


----------



## ubiquitous (1 Sep 2008)

Brendan said:


> what is the gap in The Irish Times price?
> 
> I think that there is a big differential in VAT which makes papers more expensive down South.
> 
> Brendan



There is indeed a differential of 13.5% in ROI v zero in NI. Excluding this differential, the price of the Indo in ROI is €1.58 v 99c in NI - a 60% difference. I don't know the NI price of the Times but I presume it is similar to the Indo.

The Indo have been flogging the Rip Off Ireland horse for the guts of this decade while rarely bothering to explain the genuine tax, cost and economies of scale disadvantages faced by business in Ireland, all of which contribute to higher prices here. Little wonder that their one-sided and lazy approach has led to such cynicism among consumers, and that this cynicism is now affecting perceptions of the Indo itself. Payback time indeed.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (1 Sep 2008)

GOBSTOPPER said:


> So my advice to people would be ditch buying the INDO. every day and take your free paper in the morning and save yourself circa 600 euro a year .


 
600 quid a year??? almost makes me want to be buying a newspaper every day............just so I can ditch it in my current economy drive!


----------



## mathepac (1 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> ... Excluding this differential, the price of the Indo in ROI is €1.58 v 99c in NI - a 60% difference. I don't know the NI price of the Times but I presume it is similar to the Indo....(


Irish Times is €1.76 excl. VAT in ROI vs. £1.00 (€1.24) in NI. That's a 44% difference for me.


----------



## Bronte (2 Sep 2008)

You guys are all way behind on your savings, you can read the indo for free on the net for years now and you have to pay for the Irish Times


----------



## Marietta (2 Sep 2008)

It's free to read the Irish Times on the net now.


----------



## Guest106 (2 Sep 2008)

John.....the Fifth Estate ain't doing too good here.
Is the OP still on topic ?


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Sep 2008)

Bronte said:


> You guys are all way behind on your savings, you can read the indo for free on the net for years now and you have to pay for the Irish Times



The Irish Times is now free as well. Good to see you're so far ahead of us


----------



## limerickboy1 (2 Sep 2008)

the only paper i buy is the sunday business post as i just love reading the sunday paper with a cup of coffee on a sunday. no way would i buy a paper during the week, its just a complete rip off.

i think most people are watching their money these days, its about time. it just amuses me when i used go to someones house and there was lights and lamps on all over the house just for show. these are all off now


----------



## truthseeker (2 Sep 2008)

I never buy newspapers - I read news online.

I buy a lot of items far cheaper online than in Irish shops. BioOil is the most recent example - 60ml bottle is €13.50 in local chemist, I bought 200ml for €15 online. (ebay)
Sticky tabs for french manicuring nails - €3.99 for sheet of 10 in local chemist, €7 for 60 sheets of 10 (600) online. (ebay)
Books are nearly always cheaper on Amazon, plus they do a lot of special offers. When Im in an Irish bookshop I make notes of titles Im interested in and then go home and order them off Amazon.
Thats just a few examples, I also use hayfever medicine (over the counter) and I have priced it online and found it to be a fraction of the price Im paying over the counter in Ireland.


----------



## Howitzer (2 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> There is indeed a differential of 13.5% in ROI v zero in NI. Excluding this differential, the price of the Indo in ROI is €1.58 v 99c in NI - a 60% difference. I don't know the NI price of the Times but I presume it is similar to the Indo.
> 
> The Indo have been flogging the Rip Off Ireland horse for the guts of this decade while rarely bothering to explain the genuine tax, cost and economies of scale disadvantages faced by business in Ireland, all of which contribute to higher prices here. Little wonder that their one-sided and lazy approach has led to such cynicism among consumers, and that this cynicism is now affecting perceptions of the Indo itself. Payback time indeed.


x2


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

> *I am writing an article about being ripped off
> 
> ...
> 
> *I'm trying to find case studies - people who've had enough of paying through extortionate prices for just about everything and have made simple changes that have resulted in more money in their pockets.


There is a big difference between paying, of your own volition, clearly displayed/divulged "high" prices - and maybe then switching to lower cost providers - and being ripped off.


----------



## Glenbhoy (2 Sep 2008)

My local Spar charged me €2.25 for 227g of Dairygold butter recently, as opposed to the €2.15 I would have had to pay for 454g of same in Dunnes (another 1/2 mile away).  I had previously made a point of trying to support it occasionally, and would always buy my lotto and newspapers etc there and the odd grocery, but since that incident I am making a point of not shopping there at all if it can be avoided.
I understand that they can't sell products for the same prices as the large multiples, but that pricing is just ridiculous.

I also had the normal M&S stg exchange rip-off recently, I purchased an item for €14.50 in M&S Dundrum, only to see £9.50 on the other side of the label, now, my according to XE.COM the current rate in €0.81308, so even allowing for a bit charging etc this should have come in around €12.50 at most.  When challenged, staff said that costs are more expensive here than the UK.  What I don't understand is why they can't produce labels specifically for ROI, they can screw me price wise all they want, but I'd prefer not to know, can management not grasp this simple concept??


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Sep 2008)

Glenbhoy said:


> I understand that they can't sell products for the same prices as the large multiples, but that pricing is just ridiculous.


 
Why? Comparing a convenience store to a large supermarket is comparing chalk with cheese in my opinion



Glenbhoy said:


> What I don't understand is why they can't produce labels specifically for ROI, they can screw me price wise all they want, but I'd prefer not to know, can management not grasp this simple concept??



So your gripe is with the stupidity of their labelling rather than the prices they charge?


----------



## Pique318 (2 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There is a big difference between paying, of your own volition, clearly displayed/divulged "high" prices - and maybe then switching to lower cost providers - and being ripped off.



Not really.
Rip-off can be described as 'daylight robbery', 'overpriced', 'bad deal' or 'charging an unfair price'.
Whether you pay for it or not, it remains a rip-off.

Now 'scammed' or 'conned' on the other hand may fit your definition of being ripped off.


----------



## joanod (2 Sep 2008)

To get back to the original OP. I wish you the best of luck finding people who will admit that they have to save - I must be related to scrouge because Ive always been cautious with money (because Ive never really had that musch of it). Some people would call it being tight Id call it cautious  -  My moto would be get the best quality for the cheapest price and support the business that can give you that.
I noticed it as a child buying fruit pastilles - the difference in price between shops was huge up to 15c rediculous on that little item thats 25% on the normal price.

The best Ive seen is my local shop onpening the giant bags of crisps and selling them individually!!!! Selling a 25g bag for the same price as a 45g bag (the bigger bag) - it obviously wasnt noticed by many people.  Rip off how are you!!

The changes Im making is I dont stop at shops anymore for coffee etc when I go in for 1 thing and come out with 10!

Morgage Im happy enough with that and Ins I always shop around for that so no change there.


----------



## z103 (2 Sep 2008)

The main 'rip offs' I'm aware of are;
 - 'S' class directors not getting PAYE tax credits. This also stifles start-up companies.

 - M50 eFlow thing. [broken link removed]

 - government duties.

Most other stuff people have a choice, so can't really be classified as 'rip-offs'.


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Sep 2008)

joanod said:


> The best Ive seen is my local shop onpening the giant bags of crisps and selling them individually!!!! Selling a 25g bag for the same price as a 45g bag (the bigger bag) - it obviously wasnt noticed by many people.  Rip off how are you!!



Did you report this abuse to the ODCA or National Consumer Agency?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Glenbhoy said:


> My local Spar charged me €2.25 for 227g of Dairygold butter recently, as opposed to the €2.15 I would have had to pay for 454g of same in Dunnes (another 1/2 mile away).


You can get "real" butter (maybe not _Dairygold_) for €1.85/lb in _Aldi/Lidl/Tesco _if I recall correctly. I would have expected _Dunnes _to be priced similarly. 


> I also had the normal M&S stg exchange rip-off recently, I purchased an item for €14.50 in M&S Dundrum, only to see £9.50 on the other side of the label, now, my according to XE.COM the current rate in €0.81308, so even allowing for a bit charging etc this should have come in around €12.50 at most.  When challenged, staff said that costs are more expensive here than the UK.  What I don't understand is why they can't produce labels specifically for ROI, they can screw me price wise all they want, but I'd prefer not to know, can management not grasp this simple concept??


The assumption by many people that retail item prices should convert directly as on the likes of XE.com etc. is facile.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Did you report this abuse to the ODCA or National Consumer Agency?


I doubt that they are breaking any law in selling items from multi-packs individually as long as the price is displayed correctly. Such "not to be sold separately" notices are from the manufacturer and have no legal/statutory basis as far as I know. The manufacturer might be annoyed with the retailer but I doubt that the _NCA _has any legal remit here.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Sep 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Not really.
> Rip-off can be described as 'daylight robbery', 'overpriced', 'bad deal' or 'charging an unfair price'.
> Whether you pay for it or not, it remains a rip-off.


I totally disagree but you can read my many existing posts on this topic rather than me wasting my time repeating myself again.


----------



## micmclo (2 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Books are nearly always cheaper on Amazon, plus they do a lot of special offers. When Im in an Irish bookshop I make notes of titles Im interested in and then go home and order them off Amazon


 
True, but you get raped with postage charges so not always worth it


----------



## truthseeker (2 Sep 2008)

micmclo said:


> True, but you get raped with postage charges so not always worth it


 
Amazon have reduced their postage charges considerably in the past couple of years, I only buy when cost of item + postage is cheaper than what Ive seen in a shop in Ireland. There is the added convenience of the items arriving to your door of course but I dont feel that warrants paying over what Ive seen in a shop in Ireland.
I dont tend to buy books in 1s though, so perhaps I benefit from cheaper postage charges over a number of items?


----------



## Sunny (2 Sep 2008)

micmclo said:


> True, but you get raped with postage charges so not always worth it


 
Is there not another phrase you can use other than raped?


----------



## alaskaonline (2 Sep 2008)

i agree with the previous poster on the eflow system, total rip off!

AND​ESB, with those prices they get away with murder. compare to other countries who have copped on with alternative energy, ESB is abusing the fact that this government does not support the idea of getting alternative energy (water, wind...you name it ) - +17% increase for what?​


----------



## Bubbly Scot (2 Sep 2008)

limerickboy1 said:


> the only paper i buy is the sunday business post as i just love reading the sunday paper with a cup of coffee on a sunday. no way would i buy a paper during the week, its just a complete rip off.


 
That's my little indulgence too. I don't buy a paper on a daily basis but the Sunday Business Post (bought occassionally) is something I enjoy....apart from anything else it usually lasts me til about Wednesday 

Might also buy a local paper midweek but again, not as a rule.


----------



## Glenbhoy (2 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Why? Comparing a convenience store to a large supermarket is comparing chalk with cheese in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> So your gripe is with the stupidity of their labelling rather than the prices they charge?


 
Indeed my gripe is with the stupidity of the labelling, if they're prepared to open stores here, why not go the extra millimiter and produce labels specifically for this market?

As for comparing convenience stores and supermarkets, I acknowledged that they were different and that one expects to pay more, it was the level of the difference that convinced me they were taking the **** - this is not strictly a convenience store as it is a reasonably big spar,with a post office attached, I acknowledge that they can charge what they like, however the OP wanted instances of consumers changing their behaviour and I felt this was a prime example.

And yes Clubman, butter was actually €0.50 in superquinn over the weekend too, and whilst it may be somewhat facile to compare pricing in the same store by using xe.com, it is also facile for staff in that store to attribute the difference to higher costs in this country rather than the UK.


----------



## Diddles (2 Sep 2008)

Flora pro-active almost €8 per small tub. Dairy gold heart almost €6
Only the wealthy can do something about the cholestoral


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Sep 2008)

Glenbhoy said:


> it is also facile for staff in that store to attribute the difference to higher costs in this country rather than the UK.



Why?
Wages, govt charges & VAT are all a lot higher here. With an economy of 4m consumers as opposed to 60m in the UK we don't enjoy their economies of scale. Which, to get back where we started, is why the Irish Independent don't have the resources of the Financial Times and RTE don't have the resources of the BBC.


----------



## csirl (2 Sep 2008)

> With an economy of 4m consumers as opposed to 60m in the UK we don't enjoy their economies of scale.


 
Economy of 320m in Eurozone as opposed to only 60m in Sterlingzone UK?


----------



## micmclo (2 Sep 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Amazon have reduced their postage charges considerably in the past couple of years, I only buy when cost of item + postage is cheaper than what Ive seen in a shop in Ireland. There is the added convenience of the items arriving to your door of course but I dont feel that warrants paying over what Ive seen in a shop in Ireland.
> I dont tend to buy books in 1s though, so perhaps I benefit from cheaper postage charges over a number of items?


 
Good info, thanks



Sunny said:


> Is there not another phrase you can use other than raped?


 
Have I overused it in the past? Don't think I've used it on AAM before. 
Report the post if needs be


----------



## Purple (2 Sep 2008)

Diddles said:


> Flora pro-active almost €8 per small tub. Dairy gold heart almost €6
> Only the wealthy can do something about the cholestoral


Good diet will do more for your heart than rubbish spreads that have minimal impact marketed at the stupid. 
Go for a walk; it's free.  

I agree with ClubMan on what constitutes a rip-off.
If people choose to buy things that they can’t afford at higher prices than they can get elsewhere they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Glenbhoy (2 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Why?
> Wages, govt charges & VAT are all a lot higher here. With an economy of 4m consumers as opposed to 60m in the UK we don't enjoy their economies of scale. Which, to get back where we started, is why the Irish Independent don't have the resources of the Financial Times and RTE don't have the resources of the BBC.


Corportation tax is lower, you have no idea whether or not rent is more expensive (on a store by store basis, we can't tell whether or not subsidies are being granted by developers to large prestige anchor tenants, but one would presume that they are), yes, average wages in Ireland are higher, but we can't tell whether or not that is the case in instances of UK firms having branches here, if anything salaries here may be lower given that staff are more likely to be new recruits with not only lower starting salaries, but probably no access to company pension schemes etc.  
Afaik profit margins are also higher in ireland, but don't have time to root around for this info.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Sep 2008)

Glenbhoy said:


> Afaik profit margins are also higher in ireland, but don't have time to root around for this info.


 
When you do have time, could you please back-up that assertion cos that's one piece of information that the major supermarkets never disclose.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Sep 2008)

micmclo said:


> Have I overused it in the past? Don't think I've used it on AAM before.


 
Using it once, anywhere, is too much.


----------



## Purple (2 Sep 2008)

Glenbhoy said:


> Corportation tax is lower, you have no idea whether or not rent is more expensive (on a store by store basis, we can't tell whether or not subsidies are being granted by developers to large prestige anchor tenants, but one would presume that they are), yes, average wages in Ireland are higher, but we can't tell whether or not that is the case in instances of UK firms having branches here, if anything salaries here may be lower given that staff are more likely to be new recruits with not only lower starting salaries, but probably no access to company pension schemes etc.
> Afaik profit margins are also higher in ireland, but don't have time to root around for this info.



Companies charge what the market will stand. The same applies to builders and private individuals selling property. Why are some seemingly intelligent people not able to grasp this basic fact?
If M&S could sell their goods at three times the price they would do so. If they did not do so they would not be returning maximum value to their shareholders. 
The flip side is that if they could not sell their goods at current prices then they would cut those prices.
So, the bottom line is that the market sets the price and as long as people are willing to buy goods and services at price X then the price will be X.

I am quite sure that none of this is news to anyone on this site so why do so many people choose to ignore reality when engaging in a “rip-off” moan?


----------



## ubiquitous (2 Sep 2008)

csirl said:


> Economy of 320m in Eurozone as opposed to only 60m in Sterlingzone UK?



The Eurozone is clearly not an economy. Laws, tax rates, standards etc differ greatly from State to State. As does language.



Glenbhoy said:


> , you have no idea whether or not rent is more expensive


You're right there. That's why I didn't mention rent.  I note you didn't take me up on the items I did mention: "Wages, govt charges & VAT"



Glenbhoy said:


> Afaik profit margins are also higher in ireland, but don't have time to root around for this info.



I await your findings


----------



## Glenbhoy (3 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> You're right there. That's why I didn't mention rent.  I note you didn't take me up on the items I did mention: "Wages, govt charges & VAT"


 I mentioned wages, VAT is indeed higher here, but what govt charges specifically are you referring to?

As for the data on profit margins, I had a quick look and can't see anything so I'll presume that the lot of you are correct and that such data isn't released, now stop ganging up on me, and yes Purple, I agree, businesses will charge whatever they can get away with, and if they didn't they'd be failing in their duty to shareholders etc....


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Sep 2008)

Glenbhoy said:


> what govt charges specifically are you referring to?



The whole range of State- and State-enforced fees, charges, compliance costs and levies on business. A few examples:
The plastic bag levy
WEEE levies
CRO filing fees
Planning & Development levies
Local authority fees
REACH levies


----------



## Towger (3 Sep 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> The whole range of State- and State-enforced fees, charges, compliance costs and levies on business.


 
You can't beat the increase last week to become an Irish Citizen. It went from €126.97 to..... wait for it..... €950.00.


----------



## geri (3 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I totally disagree but you can read my many existing posts on this topic rather than me wasting my time repeating myself again.


 
From the Oxford English Dictionary

*rip-off*


• *noun* [SIZE=-1]informal[/SIZE] *1* an article that is greatly overpriced. *2* an inferior imitation.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (3 Sep 2008)

Towger said:


> You can't beat the increase last week to become an Irish Citizen. It went from €126.97 to..... wait for it..... €950.00.


 
Seriously??? 

I better start saving then


----------



## Diddles (4 Sep 2008)

Purple said:


> Good diet will do more for your heart than rubbish spreads that have minimal impact marketed at the stupid.
> Go for a walk; it's free.


 
I presume that message was not directed at me.I was merely stating a fact.The marketing does work and I do purchase these products(together with a healthy diet and walking)Stupid Im not though


----------



## GOBSTOPPER (5 Sep 2008)

I think its time for the OP to reply to my comment .


----------



## Sunny (5 Sep 2008)

GOBSTOPPER said:


> I think its time for the OP to reply to my comment .


 
He can't because the thread was moved to letting off steam


----------



## Guest106 (5 Sep 2008)

JohnMeag
I wonder if you feel you've been meaningfully informed by the discourse of this thread ?  Has it served it's purpose ?

Did you really give a hostage to fortune in your OP ?


----------



## Welfarite (5 Sep 2008)

Sunny said:


> He can't because the thread was moved to letting off steam


 A gagged journalist....there's a first!


----------



## RMCF (5 Sep 2008)

I live in RoI but right on the border with NI, and I very rarely buy much in Ireland, except the odd emergency item like bread, milk etc (and petrol of course).

Everything else I can get cheaper in NI. 

IMHO, newspapers are the biggest ripoff around today, especially tabloids. They are full of yesterdays news, and tabloids are full of stories about people who I have no interest in.

We all own TVs, and if you take 30mins to watch the news then there is not much need for a newspaper, unless there is some columnist you really want to read.


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Sep 2008)

RMCF said:


> IMHO, newspapers are the biggest ripoff around today, especially tabloids. They are full of yesterdays news



Sorry RMCF but this made my laugh ... what exactly do you expect in today's newspaper - today's news?!!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2008)

RMCF said:


> We all own TVs, and if you take 30mins to watch the news then there is not much need for a newspaper, unless there is some columnist you really want to read.


Depends on what you are looking for in terms of news coverage. In my opinion a lot of _TV _news and current affairs coverage is superficial and sensational compared to a lot of radio and newspaper coverage.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Sep 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Sorry RMCF but this made my laugh ... what exactly do you expect in today's newspaper - today's news?!!


 
Would be great if we could get tomorrows news today ( does that sound like a slogan for bread  )  'specially the Lotto


----------



## RMCF (5 Sep 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Sorry RMCF but this made my laugh ... what exactly do you expect in today's newspaper - today's news?!!





See what you mean. I was hinting that if you watch TV news and are trying to save money, then buying a paper the next day is a bit of a waste.

I haven't bought a newspaper in years and don't think I've ever been behind in current affairs. Ignoring TV, there are plenty of good websites that negate the need to buy a newspaper.


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Sep 2008)

RMCF said:


> I haven't bought a newspaper in years and don't think I've ever been behind in current affairs. Ignoring TV, there are plenty of good websites that negate the need to buy a newspaper.



Absolutely, only buy a paper meself these days for the opinion articles or local newspapers for the local news but yeah definitely for current affairs the newspaper is always a day behind the websites/tv so don't see the point in buying them for that!


----------



## Guest106 (5 Sep 2008)

Tabloidism is rampant in today's society.  There is a massive industry engaged in the processing and publishing of utter barbage across the tabloid world.  Just stand in your local newsagent and study the piles of tabloids to get any idea of the scale of things.  That's just the way of the world.

Lurid tales, sexy stories, grief and agony laid bare relentlessly, mindless intrusion, all these things are the daily stuff of the tabloids and I just wonder who are the consumers that absolutely must have such a diet.  I think I know and it ain't gonna change any time soon because there's a lot of it about and they are prepared to pay for it regardless.

Just recently at another forum, I was participating in another debate where a certain politician was bemoaning the lack of interest of the Irish media in the goings on within the European Parliament in Brussels.
After a few brisk contributions one participant (a tabloid editor) blew us all away with unassailable logic (imho) when he said " look here, one mention of a breakage in Britney's knicker elastic would do more for my sales than 6 months of reporting EU parliament business and that's just the way it is".

Need I say more ?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2008)

1John said:


> " look here, one mention of a breakage in Britney's knicker elastic would do more for my sales than 6 months of reporting EU parliament business and that's just the way it is".


When did this happen? Why wasn't I told?


----------



## rmelly (5 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> When did this happen? Why wasn't I told?


 
Becaue of the EU directive banning reporting on the story - don't tell me you missed that as well. What have you been reading - the tabloids?


----------



## Bronte (5 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> Becaue of the EU directive banning reporting on the story - don't tell me you missed that as well. What have you been reading - the tabloids?


 I thought she didn't wear undergarments?


----------



## rmelly (5 Sep 2008)

Bronte said:


> I thought she didn't wear undergarments?


 
I thought it was shoes she didn't wear?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2008)

rmelly said:


> I thought it was shoes she didn't wear?


I thought that it was _Madonna_. Apart from that one time.


----------



## Guest106 (5 Sep 2008)

That was Paris, you clown.
Humphrey Bogart ('Casa Blanca') : "_We will always have Paris"._


----------



## Guest106 (5 Sep 2008)

Oooops, I'd better stop this or I'll be on the bold step again.
I can feel the quiver in Clubman's quill from here. (Sorry 'bout that, Clubman).


----------



## sidzer (6 Sep 2008)

Halfords r another UK retailer who rip republic customers off...... I live in Dundalk about 5 mins walk away from the Halfords store but my last two purchases in halfords have been made in lisburn which is about 1 hour drive up north. 

Most recent purchase was a roof box and I saved about €70..... 

Would like to spend my money in a local retailer........


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Sep 2008)

I am glad to see that John incorporated most of your suggestions in his :


----------



## ubiquitous (9 Sep 2008)

In fairness to John, that's a very good article.


----------



## Bronte (9 Sep 2008)

He didn't put in the savings to be made on purchasing a newspaper when you can get it free online


----------

